# 92fs Aluminum frame



## Allterrain

I was at my local gun shop this morning ordering my new Storm---which i cant wait to get. Should be here Wednesday. Anyway, I was looking thru the Beretta order book and they listed a 92fs with steel slide and aluminum frame. I didnt know they made that setup on a 92fs. Told him to check on it for me. He did but said they were showing that gun out of stock. Does anybody know about the aluminum frame? I'm really not that "in the know" with beretta.


----------



## bruce333

I thought all 92 models had aluminum frames?


----------



## Allterrain

You may be right. I just dont know much about the 92fs. I just always thought they were all steel.


----------



## cougartex

In the 92FS INOX models the barrel and slide are made in stainless steel with an alloy frame.


----------



## Gunners_Mate

you know it just might be aluminum. the bare frame is very very light. I didn't think much of it at the time, I chalked it up to it simply being highly machined, only a small amount of metal there in all reality, but thinking back it would make alot of sense with how light it was. and how easily the hand grip screw threads on the frame are stripped. word of advice, snug, not handtight, or hercules tight, snug.


----------



## Allterrain

10-4 Thanks guys. Got a PX4 ordered and as soon as my gunshop can get a 92fs in stock I'm getting that one to. Looking forward to getting some time in on both models.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ

Allterrain said:


> . . . Does anybody know about the aluminum frame? I'm really not that "in the know" with beretta.


I bought my 92 FS Centurion (slightly shorter barrel/slide) in 1992. Italian made, steel slide, aluminum frame. Factory installed Trijicon tritium night sights still glowing green.

The finish on both the steel slide and the aluminum frame are Beretta's matte black "Bruniton". The finish has held up very well considering the service life of the gun. I've run thousands of rounds through it.

Internal frame, slide, barrel, and spring guide rod "contact surfaces" show "wear polish" through the finish to steel or aluminum. No external nicks or gouges in the slide or frame.
The "sharp edges" on the right and left "slide flats" show holster wear, but only under close examination. There is absolutely no rust or pitting on any of the "these surfaces".

This gun has been totally reliable. Except once, after I "quit using it" and it was in my gun safe for several years. I took it out to "revisit my old friend".
It smokestacked about twice per magazine, over several magazine reloads of "different ammo". I took it home, completely cleaned it to "dry", and lubed it sparingly on the contact surfaces.
Ran two "cheap boxes" of 50 through it. And leftover odds and ends. No problem. My fault for not maintaining it in "proper firing condition".

Here's Beretta's description of their current M91A.
http://www.berettaweb.com/armi/M9A1/Beretta M9A1.htm
"The non-reflective black matte of Beretta's proprietary Bruniton finish provides superior corrosion resistance."


----------



## Gunners_Mate

sounds pretty spot on to me. maintenance is key, always.


----------



## Allterrain

Thanks for the link. Good info on that site. I should get my Px4 Storm in today and as soon as my dealer can get a 92fs in stock I'll get that to. Hopefully that one will be just in a couple of weeks. Very anxious to get some time behind a Beretta. Never owned one and I'm really looking forward to it.


----------

